# My small collection



## blainer (Apr 22, 2011)

Here is a pic of my current collection, i have just placed another order so i hope to be adding to it soon.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Looks like an amazing start to me!


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Looks like an amazing start to me!


+1.......looks more then good to me:rockon:


----------



## Hall25 (Dec 16, 2010)

nice stash Bro!!! I almost bought that same humidor. keep up the good work.

JH


----------



## PUROGUY (Mar 7, 2011)

Good taste bro.The siglo line is awesome.The siglo V1 is my number one fav forever.Can't wait to load(and I do mean load)up on some when I head south with a bunch of family the end of the year.Enjoy them.


----------



## stock93pgt (Jan 3, 2011)

looks great!


----------



## dirletra (Apr 14, 2009)

Better than my first stash! Nice.


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

Mine started with 1. Looks good and like the humi.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

:smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke:


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Very, very nice!

Next thing you'll know you'll have a couple of coolidors full.....


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice stash! And that is on nice humidor!


----------



## hxcmassacre (Jun 8, 2008)

mmmm very tasty!


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Fine start indeed! :tu


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

Nice enjoy :hurt:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Looks like an amazing start to me!


 First post nailed it.


----------



## blainer (Apr 22, 2011)

PUROGUY said:


> Good taste bro.The siglo line is awesome.The siglo V1 is my number one fav forever.Can't wait to load(and I do mean load)up on some when I head south with a bunch of family the end of the year.Enjoy them.


yeah i really enjoy the Siglo's, i had a few #3's, i have one left i think, i also really enjoy the Robustos. I have friends that go there yearly so i get them to bring me some, i have been all over the Caribean but not there yet, mbe next year. My only problem is to make them last till next March lol.


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Love the humi. And it destroyed my start up. I had a 30 ct traveldor. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Aficionado82 (Jul 5, 2010)

Great stash. I have the same humi. Thing looks even better in person.


----------



## jeepersjeep (Apr 27, 2011)

Love the MoW humi!!! If you ever get tired of those Cohiba's, I'll take them off your hands. No charge. 

Really nice stash!!! I really need to start getting serious and work on mine. Still a newb


----------



## Ronjohn (May 17, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## Hoghunter (Mar 28, 2011)

great start!


----------

